# Poultry Registry



## trestlecreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Thought I would share for those interested-
www.nationalpoultryregistry.com


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks interesting!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## no nonsense (Nov 9, 2009)

It sounds interesting, but I have a lot of questions.

Who is sponsoring this? It's not any of the national organizations like the American Poultry Association, the American Bantam Association, American Livestock Breeds Conservancy or the Society for the Preservation of Poultry Antiquities. Most livestock registries, to be considered credible are usually associated with some nationally recognized organization.

The American Poultry Association, as one of the oldest purebred livestock organizations in the country, has considered all options for how to advance the breeding of purebred poultry in the US. They have long since determined due to most poultry's breeding habits, and their useful production and exhibition lifespans, that registering individual animals in the manner of most longer lived and large livestock is not practical.

Organizations such as the American Kennel Club have realized that registration of large numbers of purebred animals is a good money maker. This is why we still have the problem of large numbers of purebred puppy mills which supply pet stores around the country with registered dogs. It has nothing to do with the quality of the animals, and the AKC is hesitant to shut off that income stream.

If the American Poultry Association with its over 135 years of experience has not seen fit to institute a registration system, I wonder why we need one now. 

As a "privately run" registry, per the website, what assurances do we have that a friend or relative of the unnamed sponsor will not be able to register nonpurebred animals? What assurances do we have that the registry will continue and the information will remain available, should something unfortunate happen to the primary sponsor? Where will the data be stored, who will be given access, and what backup procedures are in place in case of the destruction of the primary data base? Credibility, transparancy and continuity are some of the major benefits of a registry sponsored by a national organization, versus an unnamed private entity.


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Nov 25, 2009)

Yea, not a good idea....


----------



## Anydaynow farm (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmm,.,.now I have to disagree, I support the association completely. I think the NPR is moving in the right direction. Linage is very important and this is something that often is not talked about or encouraged w/poultry. Registry was a long-time coming IMO. Poultry is worthy of more than a buck or 2 at the auction and a nice show bird should have proper documentation. Just shows a higher level of respect for the animal. Just my opinion of course.

no non sense, I think you may find the answers to your questions by e-mailing the registrant at the NPR, I'm sure a representative would be more than happy to answer your questions!


----------

